# problem with Honda HRT216 SDA



## DaveHall (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm having trouble attaching a clutch cable to the clutch lever on the transmission on a Honda HRT216 SDA.
There is a rectangular hole on the lever that a plastic piece locks into. When I attach the cable end then
try snap in the plastic it just won't go. It appears there is not enough slack between the cable end and the lock itself to allow
it to snap in all the way. I must be doing something wrong as this should be simple to do. Any advise
would certainly be appreciated


----------



## DaveHall (Sep 27, 2013)

*testA*

testA


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you have the cable attached at the top to the control lever? If so, disconnect it and attach it at the bottom on the transmission first, then attach at the top, there should be a clamp at the top that allows for adjusting the cable.


----------



## DaveHall (Sep 27, 2013)

*30YearTech*

Thanks for your reply. Yes it's disconnected at the top. I'm familiar with the sequence of events to attach cables, which why why I posted this thread. I just can't force the plastic lock thru the clutch arm once the cable end is attached to the hole in the arm. Maybe I should just keep working with it the way I have been
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## DaveHall (Sep 27, 2013)

30yearTech said:


> Do you have the cable attached at the top to the control lever? If so, disconnect it and attach it at the bottom on the transmission first, then attach at the top, there should be a clamp at the top that allows for adjusting the cable.


Thanks for your reply. Yes it's disconnected at the top. I'm familiar with the sequence of events to attach cables, which why why I posted this thread. I just can't force the plastic lock thru the clutch arm once the cable end is attached to the hole in the arm. Maybe I should just keep working with it the way I have been
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It takes considerable force to seat the cable in the slot. It's much easier if you remove the baffle in the back of the mower to access the transmission. I believe there are 4 cap head screws to remove in order to take out the baffle.


----------



## DaveHall (Sep 27, 2013)

I have the front and rear scroll guards removed to get more 'finger room' Not sure what you mean by baffle, but I'll recheck the parts diagram. Thank you for your time on this.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

DaveHall said:


> I have the front and rear scroll guards removed to get more 'finger room' Not sure what you mean by baffle, but I'll recheck the parts diagram. Thank you for your time on this.


What Honda refers to as "scroll guard" I call a "deck baffle", so if you have the rear scroll guard and belt guard out of the way then you have full access. Perhaps there is a problem with the new cable you have, as I can't recall any real issues installing this type of cable in the past.


----------



## DaveHall (Sep 27, 2013)

30yearTech said:


> What Honda refers to as "scroll guard" I call a "deck baffle", so if you have the rear scroll guard and belt guard out of the way then you have full access. Perhaps there is a problem with the new cable you have, as I can't recall any real issues installing this type of cable in the past.


What you've old me is actually very helpful. As I said in my first post -I was afraid of forcing it too hard, causing cable damage. In our discussion you spoke of forcing it in because it was a difficult fit. You've also let me know there is no special technique -something I wasn't doing correctly. So, I will continue to work with it and I'll eventually get it to work
Thanks
Dave


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I often end up using a pair of slotted pliers to help "seat" the cable in the slot as it does take some persuasion to get it locked in.

Best of Luck....:thumbsup:


----------

